# Transformatori >  pc barokļi

## cccv

vai var pc barokļus bāst virknē?

----------


## Jon

Var. Visu ko var. _A nafig_ "bāst"?

----------


## cccv

lieta tāda ka vajag no 14-30v iegūt ar pēc iespējas lielāku jadu . trafi salīdzinoši dārbi un pc impulsniekus varu dabūt pa brīvu
jā zinu ka var viņus pārveidot bet domāju ka tad zudīs arī jauda .. varbūt kādi ieteikumi kādu trandzestoru nomainīt lai šamējie spēcīgāki? tad gan varbūt būtu vērts kautko čakarēties

----------


## Delfins

LOL... da nosvils. PC baroklis nepavilks lielu jaudu pastāvīgi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> zinu ka var viņus pārveidot bet domāju ka tad zudīs arī jauda ..


 Kāpēc lai zustu jauda?
Bet var slēgt arī virknē, tik jāgādā lai korpusi nesaskartos.

----------


## Texx

Ja slēdz virknē, tad barošanas bloki jāpieslēdz pie maiņstrāvas tīkla, bez zemējuma klemmes.

----------

